# Trouble with Drill



## canadianblue (24 Jan 2005)

I have a question about drill. I'm right now looking at getting into the reserves and full time forces, however have noticed that I am having trouble with one aspect of the military life which would be drill. I've done drill at cadets, however I have had trouble with it in the past, and am slowly getting better. The question is, if I am not able to do all drill techniques perfectly will I be unable to get a career in the military?


----------



## chrisf (24 Jan 2005)

Given that every civillian on the street who applies for the military is highly skilled and fully capable when it comes to drill, you will be totally unacceptable for employment in the Canadian army.

(Don't be silly... the army teachs you drill... everyone learns it during basic... if you don't get it, they keep teaching until you do...)


----------



## armyrules (28 Jan 2005)

Your instructors will DRILL those movements into you  don't worry about that soon enough you'll get it. Those movements will be tattoed into your brain soon enough!! good luck


----------



## Sapper24 (2 Feb 2005)

Don't worry about the drill it will come to you in time, and they always say practice makes perfect, you'll catch on sooner or later...


----------



## Love793 (3 Feb 2005)

The main premise behind drill, is to teach the member to react to the word of command.  To get all movements correct, smart and such comes with practice (which you WILL receive).


----------



## BKells (9 Feb 2005)

I thought the main premise behind drill was to order formations of troops into battle and give them commands to fight.


----------



## phalen (19 Feb 2005)

drill is taught so you can mark time  >


----------



## Big Foot (19 Feb 2005)

or learn saluting by squads when your entire platoon already knows how to salute. my, what fun that was, relearning an entire years worth of drill during IAP. gotta love going to prep year then IAP.


----------



## Love793 (21 Feb 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> I thought the main premise behind drill was to order formations of troops into battle and give them commands to fight.



 : AKA, Reacting to the word of command.


----------



## Gouki (22 Feb 2005)

Look if you really suck with drill .. try to find an artillery or infantry soldier to spend some time teaching you. Most of the time they won't object to helping someone who is willing to learn - I myself am going to get a friend from 2VP to help me out. Now obviously having a friend in arty/infantry would help a lot in getting the request granted..

Either way, if you can get a soldier from one of those two trades to go over drill with you, you'll be set for sure.


----------

